# Breed Guesses? Place your bets!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I ordered Harleigh a DNA test for fun.  Mainly because it was on super sale at $28 and I've always been curious.... It should take around 3 weeks to get back and I'm putting it in the mail tomorrow  

So... What breed(s) do _you_ think Harleigh is?


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

(okay, I'll stop )

I'm thinking maybe Lab and some type of Pointer or maybe even some Sighthound? I dunno. lol FWIW she was listed as a Great Dane/Bullmastiff mix


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I see a lot of things in her. I see the head of a rottie when she looks straight at you, the body of some kind of pointer/hound, some lab. I'm having trouble seeing the bullmastiff and dane?? Although, if she is tall then maybe that's where the dane comes into play. Don't know about the bullmastiff...


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Initially I thought definitely some sort of lab mix. I still think there is some lab in her!

In that last, side view photo I can see some possible dane in her body. Something about her torso / her back end.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I just met a 9 month old Dane/Bullmastiff X and he looked almost exactly like a purebred Dane with a slightly broader head. He was HUGE! I know that different dogs of the same exact mixes can look very different, but I don't see that combo in her at all!

It'll be interesting to see the test results. Will you please post them?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

She looks like a lab in good shape:wink:

but if she's a mix, I would guess lab/boxer or lab/weimaraner maybe. 

a member on another forum has a weim/lab mix, heres couple pics:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

> She looks like a lab in good shape


I agree with this!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I see a Rottie head and a lab body. Could also have some Weim or Dane. I doubt the Mastiff tho, not bulky enough.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I definitely have to agree with the posts about lab/rottie.
The head, the feet, and the tail look very rottie-like.

If there is any sight-hound at all, I would say it only because of the thinness and especially the spine curvature. Not leaning towards it though, I do think there's something else, but I do not think it's sighthound, or pointer.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I see a whole lot of lab. 
And I do see rottie in the head. 

I vote lab/ rottie. 



I wonder how they came up with that combo as her listing? lol. Generally, at shelters, anything medium-hair, solid or mostly-solid coloring, and not overly huge or really little is automatically a "lab mix." 
Anything with any spotted pattern is a dalmation mix. 
Anything with a somewhat blocky head is now a Boxer mix, because apparently Pit Mix is now off-putting. (ignorance, I tell you!)


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok, I'm out on a limb a bit, but I see mainly black lab, with a bit of Uno. In other words, Black Lab 3/4 x Weim 1/4. Anywhichway, she is a lovely, fit, good looking pup. 
Please make sure you do let us know what the DNA results are, it'll be interesting to see what they come up with!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

A lot of people have been guessing Lab/Rottweiler. I had never even thought of that combo, but it definitely could be. I'm excited to see if the results are somewhat accurate :biggrin:



CorgiPaws said:


> I wonder how they came up with that combo as her listing? lol. Generally, at shelters, anything medium-hair, solid or mostly-solid coloring, and not overly huge or really little is automatically a "lab mix."
> Anything with any spotted pattern is a dalmation mix.
> Anything with a somewhat blocky head is now a Boxer mix, because apparently Pit Mix is now off-putting. (ignorance, I tell you!)


Well in their defense she was a big-ish puppy. When I got her at 12.5 weeks, she weighed 36.6 pounds. By 4 months she was 50.4 pounds, she did top out at 64-65 pounds. Other than that, I agree with you! Almost every solid dog is usually labeled a Lab or Lab mix. lol


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Totally agree with the Lab/Rott. The last picture of her does sorta remind you of a dane, so it will be interesting to see the results. The bullmastiff doesn't fit no matter how you slice it!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

yes, they do look a bit alike, especially when looking straight at the face, 









I also see some rottie in the face, but the body is too slender if its a lab/rottie mix. 
I did a DNA a while bag and the results came back as weimaraner, boxer, cocker spaniel and bernese mountain dog , so I wouldnt rely too much on accuracy.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Definite black lab. Hmmm those German pointers ~plotts~ I believe they are called something like that! Gee I am not a betting person unless I have the right answer so no bets for me haha! Notice how I say def. lab and I am not a betting person LOL! But also the weimeraner seems to look something like that! But This is fun want to know what it is! Wondering because if you look at a pointer pics sort of seems something this way but! Its a mystery cant wait to find out!


----------

